# 57cm Orca for a 5'10 Human?



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

I found a not so LBS (2 1/2 hours from me) that has an 07 Orca, zipp wheelset, force group for a very good price. I usually ride a 54cm, he thinks the 57 will fit me. I really don't want to drive 5 hours to find the sales pitch was less-then correct, especially with gas at 3 bucks a gallon. I cant find good info on sizing and searched around this forum and others. Is it worth a try?. 
Thanks


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

I am 5'-9 1/2" and a 57cm Orca would be too big. I need a 54cm. Not only is the top tube pretty long (you could use a shorter then normal stem) but the head tube is longer so could have problems getting enough saddle to bars drop. YMMV.


----------



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't think it'll be a good fit. Of course, it depends on other measurements; I've been finding that sometimes I fit a 54 or 53 or even a 51 (as in Orbea's case). I've started to go with TT measurements. Orbea's TT for a 54 is 55cm while a 57 is 57cm. Here's a link to geometry:

http://www.orbea-usa.com/images/geo/Geometry_Road.pdf


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Yea thanks, I was trying to convince myself that my gut feeling was wrong. Beautiful machine at a good price, and I prefer to err on the side of small. Thanks for the input, and saving me a long drive.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm 5'11'' (barely) and the 57 fits perfectly. I have long legs and arms though. BTW, that Porsche Turbo "generations" gif(?) is awesome!

What is the price of that 57 at the not so LBS?


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I am 6'-0" and have a 57 07' Orca. It is larger in standover and crank to top tube than my previous 58 Specialized but shorter top tube length by 10mm. I am slightly longer in the legs than in the torso so with a 110mm stem the Orca is PERFECT.

The 57 sounds a little too large for you however without getting a fit it is tough to tell.

Do you have a current bike to compare the geometry against? Get online and compare your current bike against the Orca. Or take some measurements and compare. If you are happy with your current position there is no reason to change it when buying a new bike. Take your current bike with you to the shop and have them set up the new bike the same.


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm 5'10", 31 inch inseam, and my 54 is perfect, I couldn't take a 57.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

mloywhite said:


> I'm 5'10", 31 inch inseam, and my 54 is perfect, I couldn't take a 57.


 My exact measurements as well. My 54 is a perfect fit, but $3900 for the rig, with the components I prefer, I was just being optimistic that a mere 3cm might not be a big deal, but I know better. Not to sure of the color, the picture he sent me looks pretty cool (bronze) but also not sure what it looks like in person. I'll compare geometry with current ride, good advice.
Thanks Again Guys


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Sorry to be a buzz-kill but it you think it may be to big, it probably is. I agree with your " I prefer to err on the side of small". FWIW I have an 54cm 06 Onix and am 5'10" with 31 inch inseam. I know the geometry is different but it's another point of reference. I once got a bike that was just a bit too big. Worst thing I ever did. I just never got it dialed in right but spent lots of $$ trying to.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Short & sweet: too beaucoup
Orbea's run big to begin with. The 57cm has a 57cm top tube too. You're better off looking for a 54cm. I'm 6'0 with a 33" inseam and my 57cm Orca fits great but its still a big bike. Good luck.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

Just to second, third, and forth, etc the above...I'm 5'10" with a 31 inch inseam...my 54cm Orca with a 100mm stem fits just right...a 57 would definitely be far too big for me.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks all, glad I ran it by you guys and didn't fall for the sales pitch/drive down there. If anyone is interested it's in Williamsburg, Va.
I just ordered an 08 frame from the LBS, Which really is "Local"


----------



## cwilliams (Jul 26, 2008)

Old thread, but I'll post that I ordered an 09 Onix 54cm and I'm exactly 6' with a just under a 32" inseam. I found the 57 too long for me in my test rides. A 54 was night and day. I'll probably end up throwing a 120 stem on, but maybe not. Sales guy tried to get me to order the 57 and I refused. Was not a fan of the bigger bike and they also increased the standover height on the 57 to 82cm, which puts my pubic bone squished on the TT, rather than just my bits and pieces. No thanks!

Just to add - got the bike yesterday and during the fitting a 120 stem was thrown on as I predicted and all is well. I have more seat post showing than I'm sure most of you have, but who cares. It's a good fit and I can't imagine myself being on a 57. Orbea's definitely run large.


----------

